# What to ask potential Dog Sitter



## LittleSherlock (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi

I have a 12 week old puppy and in a couple of weeks due to work related issue we are going to have to leave him alone during the day for a week for about 8hrs at a go. I'm not comfortable leaving him all by himself as he's only a baby, needs to be fed, and won't be able to hold his toilet that long, so I looked into doggy day care but there's none in my area.

Now I'm looking in to having someone come in and feed him, let him out and play with him a bit twice a day while we are out of the house. I'm a bit worried about giving a stranger this responsibility but we have nobody local that could come in and do it for us.

So I've found a local dog sitter/walker on line and I'm just wondering what kind of questions I should be asking them? How did you decide on a sitter/walker? If the service is good, I do intend to take them on as a dog walker during the week too when puppy gets a bit older. I just worry that I'll let some randomer in to my house and they'll rob me or my puppy 

Thanks for any advice you can give!


----------



## Roxyjade (Jan 30, 2013)

Definately want to be looking at proof of insurances! And upto date crb check! (Convictions check), people with their own business should deffo have insurances out incase ur dog escapes whilst In their care or accident happened or someone got bitten etc! Don't hold back maybe even check reviews online! It's so easy for someone to advertise their services in this job without experience and you want to be able to relax at work and no your dog is been well cared for!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I`d ask for references... and follow them up.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

If it's a professional outfit, there's nothing in your house that's worth as much as their reputation, so that should put your mind at ease!

I wrote an article on what to look for in a dog walker , but I second following up references, also you can check with your local vets and pet shops to see if they've heard anything, good or bad, about local dog walkers.

Not all dog walkers have a CRB, some have 'disclosure Scotland' which is a very similar thing, definitely insurance, and I'd ask if they've looked after your breed (or a similar breed) before, and what sort of thing they'll be doing with your puppy while they are there. I always like to see photos, although of course there's a lot you can hide from a photo, and tesimonials from current and past clients.

Good luck!


----------

